# Disque dur externe ne s'affichant pas sur le bureau



## Tixu (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici, en quelques mots, le problème que je rencontre :

Hier, j'ai connecté un disque dur externe à mon Mac afin de libérer de l'espace sur mon disque dur interne. L'opération s'est déroulée sans problème particulier et une fois la copie des fichiers terminée, j'ai éjecté mon dd externe.

Ce matin, je reconnecte ce dernier mais cette fois, *il n'apparaît plus sur le bureau.*

Avant de publier ce post, j'ai regardé ce qui avait été répondu aux personnes ayant connu ce type de déconvenue mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse satisfaisante.

Quelques précisions :
- mon iMac est sous OS X Lion 10.7.4
- le dd externe est un Seagate GoFlex 1 To, auto-alimenté et relié par port USB (je l'utilise également sur PC)
- le dd externe *apparaît bien dans l'utilitaire de disque* mais en grisé !

En sélectionnant cette ligne grisée et en cliquant sur Monter, j'obtiens un message d'erreur disant : "Echec du montage. Impossible de monter le disque blablabla. Essayez de la réparer avec Utilitaire de disque puis réessayez de le monter".

Chose que j'ai faite à partir de l'onglet SOS. Après toutes les vérifications, l'utilitaire dit "Le volume FreeAgent GoFlex Drive semble être en bon état. Réparation du volume terminée. Mise à jour des partitions de prise en charge du démarrage pour le volume, comme requis".

Mais le dd n'apparaît toujours pas sur le bureau, y compris en le débranchant/rebranchant, y compris en redémarrant le Mac plusieurs fois. Rien n'à faire... 

Ah oui ! Je précise aussi que j'ai vérifié dans les Préférences du Finder, et que les cases Disques Durs et Disques externes sont bien cochées dans les préférences d'affichage.

Voilà, si quelqu'un a un début de commencement de réponse, je suis preneur !

Merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout 
Bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 c'est le plus souvent à cause d'une alimentation électrique insuffisante.

Le câble USB a-t-il *DEUX* prises USB côté ordi (câble en Y) ?


----------



## Tixu (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour Renaud,

Non, il n'y a qu'une seule prise USB.

Par ailleurs, je l'avais en premier lieu connecté en Firewire 800, sans plus de succès.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)

Première chose à essayer : utiliser un câble en Y (2 prises USB).

J'ai des disques Storeva que je connecte à mon MBP, aucun n'accepte de monter avec une seule prise USB.
Ou si jamais il monte, il s'éjecte tout seul en cours de travail.....

Les prises USB fournissent un courant limité à une certaine valeur (souvent 500 mA).

C'est insuffisant pour beaucoup de DDE.

C'est pour cela que les câbles en Y existent 

Va voir dans à propos de ce Mac / plus d'infos / matériel / USB, le "courant disponible".

Quelle est la valeur en mA ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

Regarde ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...sie-des-hd-auto-alimentes-en-usb2-254042.html


----------



## Tixu (13 Août 2012)

Re Renaud,

J'avais déjà lu le post de Pascal77 ce matin. Merci tout de même pour le lien 

Hélas, même en reliant le DD avec un câble Y, cela n'est apparemment pas suffisant... Il est toujours reconnu mais ne "monte" pas dans le Finder.

Je te mets en PJ les infos fournies par le système.

++


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2012)

Tixu a dit:


> Re Renaud,
> 
> J'avais déjà lu le post de Pascal77 ce matin. Merci tout de même pour le lien
> 
> ...



Sauf que ton disque, il est connecté sur l'autre contrôleur, ce qui fait que là, on n'a aucune info ! 

Cela dit, si ça fait la même chose en Fw800, alors, c'est pas un problème d'alimentation (le Firewire est capable de fournir le double de l'USB), à moins que ça ne soit le SMC de ton Mac qui soit en l'air, essaie de le réinitialiser (mais j'ai un doute, si la vérification du disque a fonctionné, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème d'alim).


----------

